# Beautiful White Pigeon For Adoption Portland Ore / Vancouver WA - Area



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Beautiful White Pigeon For Adoption Portland Ore / Vancouver WA - USA*

This is a beautiful white pigeon that is a wonderful companion, s/he is in need of a new home, I really need someone that will give her a home as a pet, she is very loved and was a rescue when they received her. They really need to find her a home as soon as possible.

If you are able to provide this little one a home that would be great, you can also contact me via email to [email protected] for further information.

Thanks,

Ellen

Here are pictures of this little one.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*white pigeon*

what breed is she? is it a male or female? i would like to be considered for adopting the little cutie. i have been wanting to adopt for a long time now and i have been doing alot of reaserch and waiting for the right oppertunity. please respond to me at [email protected] or [email protected]
thank you, i live in toronto ontario.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

She is a fancy pigeon, she was found with the colored rings that you see in the picture, as far as the specific breed I am not sure as the 2 poses here do not give me enough information.

She is located in the USA though and I see you are from Toronto, importing fees can be very expensive.

Ellen


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*pigeons for adopton?*

ya i was wondering about the pigeon for adopton the white one!
if you can contact me ,email me @ [email protected]
i live in canada in abbotsford if there is no one closer that can take the bird plz contact me


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Ellen,

Do you know what the circumstances were that surrounded her rescue?

fp


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

The only thing that I know of the rescue of this little pigeon is she was found by another person with what they thought was a wing injury, she had a color band on both legs with no numbers to trace her, she was found at a parking lot it seems in Portland Oregon, the finder kept the little one for some 3 or 4 months and then was not able to keep her, she was then given a home by Vicky in Vancouver, Washington where she has resided for the past 4 to 6 months, she is loving and playful and likes to get out and fly around, she has not been disabled at all from her prior ordeal, she is in need of a home asap.

Ellen


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

im 400km from vancouver =\ but the bird looks so beautiful who ever gets her should be very happy.


Elvis


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Elvis,

Much appreciated but with the import rules so strict it could be very costly to ship the bird into Canada. Just so everyone knows this bird is located in Vancouver, Washington USA, this is about 8 miles from Portland, Oregon USA. I hope that there is someone in the area that will assist in giving this little one a good home soon.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Home needed for White Pigeon Portland, Oregon / Vancouver, Washington USA*

I decided to change this title hoping that someone will see this and respond in the title field, you can either post here and I will followup or you can send an email direct to me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Ellen


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hoping*

I hope your little sweetie finds a home. I am in So. Cal. May to far?
But Some lucky person will get her.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wouldnt there be a local club? where it could be auctioned off? perhpas adopted.

elvis


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Elvis,

The problem is she has some pretty little colored bracelets (snap on bands) but no registered bands, this would mean there is no tracking her heritage so most pigeon fanciers that do this for the sport will not take on a unbanded pigeon.

Ellen


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*how expensive?*

money may or may not be an issue, for the importing fees. dam i hate these dumb trade laws, it is a pigeon that needs a home, and i have a beautiful on ejust waiting. darn, i will keep trying. i posted a story in the pigeons and people thread, a feral visits em every day, go read it!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

This little one was adopted by Nita and she loves him, thanks everyone for coming through again.

Ellen


----------

